# Which wrap?



## CindyCindy (Jun 13, 2006)

I really want to buy a wrap, but after months of researching I still cannot decide on what to get. My 7 mo old is 17 lbs, I want it mostly for doing a back carry. I have a BH mei tai, but the straps are too thin, I need more support. I am thinking I will probably go with a Didymos, but was told the Indio won't be supportive enough for my baby. I really like the waves pattern, does anybody know if this will work for me?? Something to keep in mind, I live in Montana, where its super cold in the winter and this summer it was in the 100's. Something thin, and just bundle up in the winter? Any help would be much appreciated!!!


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Moby.









Check it out, seems like it might be just what you need.

Good luck!


----------



## Maluhia (Jun 24, 2007)

I think the Moby would be too stretchy for the 17 pounder.

I have a Didy and I love it but it's too hot for me to wear in Hawaii much since I moved home.

I'd suggest a "Gauze Wrap" Instructions on buying and DIY your own so that you'll have breatheability under your coat in winter and be able to wear it in the summer.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I def. wouldn't recommend the Moby, esp. for a back carry -- IMO they're not suited for back carries at all.

I don't see why an Indio wouldn't be supportive enough for a 17 pounder -- who's telling you that? The Indio would take you through toddlerhood, easily. I don't see it as being any lighter-weight than a Waves personally.

I would go for the supportive wrap for the 3 seasons it will be comfy, and if you want a gauze wrap for the summer, either do a DIY or get a Bali Baby Breeze from Gypsy Mama -- they're very reasonably priced and great wraps.


----------



## HopefulHeart (Mar 4, 2005)

I've never heard of an indio not being supportive enough for a 17lber! I still like them for my 25lber! Didymos and Girasol wraps are my favorites. I have an earthy rainbow Girasol that is SO soft and cuddly...it's awesome! I also have the original green tea wrap as a shortie that is soft and supportive as well...but not as much as my earthy rainbow, imo. Another one of my favorites was a stripes didy (eva). I bought a used floppy one that was supportive and cuddly off of the fsot boards at thebabywearer. Good luck finding the perfect wrap!


----------



## accountclosed6 (Jun 29, 2005)

Definitely not a Moby for a 17 pounder, especially for a back carry- WAY too stretchy.

An indio will be plenty supportive. Any woven wrap will be good. Didys are very supportive, even with heavy toddlers, and have great resale value. I can also recommend BB Slen, Hopps, and Girasol.


----------



## deditus (Feb 22, 2006)

I highly recommend the Waves. I love Indios, but they vary in supportiveness. I love my Waves for year-round use, very supportive for my 22+lb dd.


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

Definitely not a Moby. I don't have a Moby, but I have other stretchy wraps, and they just don't back carry as well as a woven wrap.

An indio would be fine. I carry my 35lb kid in one, no problems. I don't have a waves, but I imagine it would be fine.

As for weather, my favorite didy is my wool blend. It's snuggly warm in winter, and surprisingly breathable in summer (though of course not extreme heat).


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

Definetly not a Moby...if the OP is worried a Didy AND and Indio wont be as supportive than no way...ever...would a stretchy jersey wrap even come close to the support a Indio offers!!!

I head waves are very supportive as are Hopps...
Im not a wrap mastah but know alittle...but I know for a fact a Jersey is NOT that great...maybe for a wee newborn but for hardcore wearing w/ a baby over 10lbs...um...forget it. Waste of money.

Umm Ibi


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 17, 2006)

I just saw the ad here at MDC for the Sleepy Wrap and clicked on it because I was curious. It looks just like a Moby to me, but I guess it's a more sturdy fabric for heavier babies. That might be worth checking out.


----------



## AngieB (Oct 25, 2003)

I've herd that waves are more supportive than indios, but I have not personal experience with waves. I think that hopps, bb slen and storchs are thicker and more supportive than didys. Girasols are supportive and thin. Let us know what you pick!


----------



## nugglemama (Feb 18, 2007)

I would higly recommend an indio from didy. the linen blends have great support as do the cotton ones. I love a thick waves as a summer wrap. It worked great for my 25 pound boy.


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

When my baby reached 17lbs the stretchy wrap was already becoming a less than ideal carrier for me, so around that time I switched to woven wraps and meitais.

If you are going for a Didymos, it would be happy with whichever pattern you choose at this point! The extra support provided by the stripped Didys become noticeable with heavy toddlers, but even then, it is not like an Indio would be a bad choice either!







Waves are slightly more supportive than Indios

ETA - Of the Didys I tried, the best for hot summers are the Indios and waves.


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

Im getting a hemp Indio soon for a 2 week trade-cant wait to try!
as I said, im not really into wraps..., but it'll be nice trying it w/ a hardcore German wrap.


----------



## CindyCindy (Jun 13, 2006)

I am SO excited you all replied to my question!!! Moby wasn't really an option for me, my neighbor has it and I borrowed it when my babe was smaller. I had already decided on a woven. I have been looking at all the ones you guys have mentioned, in specific Didymos, Storch, Hoppediz and Girasol, also Vatanai. Anybody ever tried a Vatanai? They don't have many reviews on TBW, but they are all GREAT reviews!! I was really thinking about getting a Wool one, like someone mentioned (I just love my babe's wool diaper cover), but I am not really digging any of Didymos' patterns. Does anyone else do a wool blend with pretty patterns? I am really leaning toward the waves one, now that I have heard some good comments on it. There is also a Vatanai wrap that is beautiful and they are thin which would be great for our summers (with the fast approaching winter, I will just bundle the little one up). Do all of you gals have longer wraps?? Is the size 6 in a Didy a good chioce?? I cannot wait to pick one out now, you all have me so excited!!!!


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CindyCindy* 
Do all of you gals have longer wraps?? Is the size 6 in a Didy a good chioce?? I cannot wait to pick one out now, you all have me so excited!!!!

All my wraps are long
A size 6 seems to be the size that works for most people.
If you are a very fluffy mama who is not that good at wrapping, you might consider a size 7. Still, I am *very* fluffy, but I size 6 is fine for me because I wrap well + I don't like tails anyway.

I am not crazy about the wool blend because it is kind of itchy and high maintenance. Of your options, I think a waves Didy would be the best - it is amazing how they plump up and get cushy already after the first wash! I once felt a very well loved waves and it was YUMMY!!

I never liked Hoppediz - found them too stiff and did not think they ha enough give.
Storches are indestructible and can be machine dried. They feel a flat and slippery, which many people like, but I personally don't (I need a little more grip for back carries)
Girasols are super soft and a lot cheaper than Didys. They have a obvious wrong size (which is a bit annoying) + may have a few flaws sometimes (because they are hand woven I think). Otherwise, they are a good affordable option to Didys.
Vatanai? Never tried them, but am curious!

Have you also considered an Easycare? They are super thin Austrian woven wraps, but also very supportive. Attached to Baby has them on clearance now.


----------



## moodymaximus (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ralphie76* 
Definitely not a Moby for a 17 pounder, especially for a back carry- WAY too stretchy.

An indio will be plenty supportive. Any woven wrap will be good. Didys are very supportive, even with heavy toddlers, and have great resale value. I can also recommend BB Slen, Hopps, and Girasol.

if you are finding your moby too stretchy for a backcarry you are not doing it right. both dh and i wore our toddlers up to 22 lb on our backs--most comfortable and supportive. you need to do the cross carry really tight, and then it relaxes a touch, and it is absolutely perfect. i like it better than my ellaroo for the backcarry of a heavy todler because the moby fabric stretches better over my shoulders and distributes the weight better, and doesn't restrict my arm movements.

recently dh put our 40lb in a moby (front carry, though) for 2 hours, and it was wonderfully supportive. though dh got back pain


----------



## AlexisT (May 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quindin* 
All my wraps are long
A size 6 seems to be the size that works for most people.
If you are a very fluffy mama who is not that good at wrapping, you might consider a size 7. Still, I am *very* fluffy, but I size 6 is fine for me because I wrap well + I don't like tails anyway.

Depends on your definition of very fluffy. There is absolutely no way I could manage all the carries in a 6, and trust me I wrap tight. Above a size 16-18, I think you really do need a 7 for FWCC.

Cotton indios get a little less supportive with heavier babies, IME.


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlexisT* 
Depends on your definition of very fluffy. There is absolutely no way I could manage all the carries in a 6, and trust me I wrap tight. Above a size 16-18, I think you really do need a 7 for FWCC.

Cotton indios get a little less supportive with heavier babies, IME.

I am size 20-22 (18 at Lane Bryant







)
I can do all carries with a 6, but I would recommend a 7 for somebody like myself


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

Sheesh, not a single gypsymama rec?










'K, here's one.

Get a gypsymama wrap. They're wonderful and comfortable and _gorgeous_ and can do 100-degree weather better than any other.

For the cold, well, you want your baby dressed warmly, and yeah, the wrap will help, too.

Go with the gauze (not the stretchy one) so you can do back carries, too.










(Agreeing with the PPs, a Moby is *not* good for bigger babies or back-carries. Nor is any stretchy carrier. IMNSVHO.







)


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quirky*
I would go for the supportive wrap for the 3 seasons it will be comfy, and if you want a gauze wrap for the summer, either do a DIY or get a Bali Baby Breeze from Gypsy Mama -- they're very reasonably priced and great wraps.

Hey, I recommended the GM!







Although I will add, I love the Bali Baby Stretch as well and that's what I learned how to do back carries in a wrap with -- it's a perfect training wrap IMO. It does have stretch but it's more supportive than a Moby or other stretchy wrap. You just have to bounce a lot to get all the excess fabric in front to prevent sagging -- and I always do something like a back wrap cross carry with chest belt to have a) three layers of fabric over baby, and b) the extra security/snugness of the chest belt in front.

If I were to buy just one, though, I'd go with a woven.







:


----------



## Olerica (Nov 19, 2007)

I am a first time mommy and DH and I want to be BC parents. I'm looking at the sleepy wrap. Both DH and I are very fluffy, and this looks really good.

Thoughts?


----------



## cheerma (Nov 8, 2007)

I have a 6 month old, 17 lbs baby. She's a foster child that we just got last month. We both love love love our Moby. I'm going to get a Moby D next month, just 'cause they are so pretty.

We don't have any problem with the Moby Wrap supporting DD's weight. It's perfect for us and not at all confusing like I thought it would be. Try it 3 or 4 times and you've got it.

Also, I'm 5ft 4in and 240 lbs. The Mody is great because it wraps easily around my bulk!


----------



## CindyCindy (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey All!! Thanks so much for your posts! I ended up getting a Didy off of the Trading Post. I can't wait to get it!!! I got the Violet Waves, which looks SO pretty, I hope it works out well. It's a size 7, so it will probably be a little long, but I am not too worried about it. If summer rolls around and it's too hot, I will probably look into one of those Gypsy Mama's.


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CindyCindy* 
Hey All!! Thanks so much for your posts! I ended up getting a Didy off of the Trading Post. I can't wait to get it!!! I got the Violet Waves, which looks SO pretty, I hope it works out well. It's a size 7, so it will probably be a little long, but I am not too worried about it. If summer rolls around and it's too hot, I will probably look into one of those Gypsy Mama's.

Sounds YUMMY!!

If the size is too big, you can always post about where to get it shortened: many mamas on TMB get it done with WAHMs or fellow baby wearers








You could also throw it in the drier to shorten it BUT... then you will also lose width, and that could be a problem with back carries


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Great advice! Thanks mamas. I have a friend looking into wraps (though the super cold winters are not her problem) so I'll point her here. Thanks for all the great input!


----------



## qfbrenda (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm coming in late, but I wanted to sing the praises of Vatanai! They are beautiful, very thin, supportive, and so comfortable! I love them!


----------



## beachsea (Oct 23, 2006)

I Love my gyspy mama bali breeze. I have a 7 month old, 17 pounder too! We still front carry, she loves to snuggle and look out. It is not stretchy and is very secure when wrapped right. LOVE, LOVE, Love my Gyspy Mama
wrap!
I have MT too, but it still doesn't seem "right", ya know?


----------



## CindyCindy (Jun 13, 2006)

I just received my Violet Waves today in the mail!! Five minutes in it and my DD was sacked out!!! Love it, LOVE IT!! I made my son practice a back carry with me while she was sleeping (I put her down after she fell sleep). I think it's going to be great for my back!!
I wish I would have heard more feedback about the Vatanai! I aboslutely loved the colors of one of them (can't remember the name).
Back to the Didy. . . I got a size 7 and it is MUCH to long. Does anyone have practice with what to do with all the extra fabric?? I would like to do a hip carry, but the fabric would drag everywhere. Where can I get it shortened and how do I know how much to shorten it?
Also, would any of you who have a Didy be willing to scan the directions and send them to me?? I have the DVD, but it's difficult to whip out my laptop (we don't have a TV) and find which tie I want to do. I would be ever so grateful to have the paper instructions to print out. The lady I bought the Didy from lost the instructions.


----------



## mesa (Aug 19, 2006)

http://site.peppermint.com/girasolcarry.htm


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

Wrapping instruction links from TBW: http://www.thebabywearer.com/forum/s...d.php?t=162105

Also, if the wrap is too long, there are some WAHMs that do shorten them and hem them back for you. I don't have the name of any, but you could always ask on TBW


----------

